# Hey thin/athletic folks...



## Aurora (Dec 13, 2013)

The "fit men and chubby women" thread got me thinking.

To the thin/athletic FAs and FFAs - if you were dating someone who loved the idea of you getting fat and would be more attracted to you that way, would you do it? Maybe not as fat as your partner, but still noticeable? Or would you rather stay fit for the contrast/health reasons/etc?

In creating this topic I realized that my boyfriend and I actually got together based on this scenario, lol. He's always been average/thin and liked fat women. He was a little chubby when we started getting to know each other, and I expressed an interest in fattening him up. He'd never considered it before, but embraced the idea. If he hadn't been interested we probably would have never gotten this far. I love him for far more than his interest in gaining of course, but that is what really set us in motion. I'm enjoying our mutual fat experience and he's enjoying himself as well. 

I guess I'm just wondering how many fat admirers out there could be persuaded into becoming the admired fatty.


----------



## GregJ1 (Dec 14, 2013)

I love the fuller figured female form. I workout but if I had a lady who wanted me to gain weight and grow a substantial belly, I think I would. Still would workout, to keep fit and mobile, but a layer of fat over my muscles would be very erotic.


----------



## ranterc (Dec 15, 2013)

not as fit as i once was but i definitly would .. except i cant , gaining weight is difficult for me and when i do the little i gain is all stomache the rest of me stays skinny.

My gf has actually said she would feel less self consciouse about her size if i werent as thin because it makes her feel too big standing next to me .. :doh:


----------



## Extinctor100 (Dec 16, 2013)

One of the things that I find really sexy is the contrast between my hard muscles and my lover's soft fat... I already eat like a madman for strength and I just couldn't let myself be sedentary to gain fat. I'd like to stay fit and maneuverable to handle all that woman!


----------



## lille (Dec 17, 2013)

I wouldn't say that I'm thin, but I'm not overweight, pretty average I guess. I would not be happy to gain weight. I'm extremely self conscious about my weight, plus I feel better and more able to do all the activities I enjoy at a lower weight, even a gain of five pounds is enough to really bother me.


----------



## y2kboris1 (Dec 22, 2013)

Probably not. I enjoy being physically fit too much to ever gain weight. I have a tendency, even now to fret when I gain any significant amount of weight. In any relationship I have, the girl would have to be the chubby one.


----------



## DevS (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm 6ft and my weight fluctuates between 151lbs and 160lbs. I think the whole size acceptance movement works both ways, I'm really happy at the weight and size that I am, I've been fat and I don't want to go back. Besides I like the size difference between me and my girl. X3

I think if I was with someone who wanted me to get bigger I'd have to disappoint because I'd feel uncomfortable with myself.


----------



## hots_towel (Jan 21, 2014)

hard to say. for one, my body declines ANY weight gain, be it muscle or fat. I got to the gym and was in a phase where I was researching and taking supplements (you know that meat-headed work out culture) and the most I got out of it was looking like i went to the gym casually for a month and never went again. 

So if i were to be with someone who were to ask me that, I'd have to tell them to wait until im in my 30's when gaining weight is easier (or inevitable lol).


----------



## choudhury (Jan 21, 2014)

Speaking personally, no, I wouldn't gain weight for my partner. I'm not particularly fit (don't exercise), but I'm of medium build and like myself this way.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 21, 2014)

I would be willing to try it. It'd be nice to look more filled out, but I wouldn't want to get to where my health was compromised.


----------



## Spiderweb Sitar (Jan 22, 2014)

I've lost about 25 lbs since my girlfriend and I started dating, and if she asked me to gain weight I'd probably gain a little bit (10-15lbs). Our thin third (we're poly) got really into stuffing after she and I introduced it to him, so we'll see what happens there.:eat2:


----------



## portapotty102 (Feb 8, 2014)

Wouldn't bother me at all, especially if it was a very serious relationship.


----------



## terpsichore (Mar 11, 2014)

Aurora said:


> To the thin/athletic FAs and FFAs - if you were dating someone who loved the idea of you getting fat and would be more attracted to you that way, would you do it?



no. i get that this makes me a horrible hypocrite, to be attracted to fat guys while being underweight on purpose myself. but yeah. for myself i like the aesthetic of being shockingly underweight. I guess i'm selfish, because I wouldn't even consider gaining up to an average weight to please someone else.


----------



## Highsteppa (Mar 15, 2014)

If the right person came along, I'm talking 100% certain that she's my soul mate, and she really truly wanted this, yeah, I'd consider it.


----------



## Excellent21 (Mar 16, 2014)

I myself would not: Likewise, if she did not want to gain, I would not pressure her. If things were incompatible, then I would simply terminate the partnership with honesty and respect.


----------



## kh818 (Mar 17, 2014)

Not for me. I'm average (170lbs/ 5'3'') and accept the weight I've gained with age (23yo) but it's not me that I'm interested in gaining weight. I like where I am and try to maintain that.


----------



## nykspree8 (Mar 21, 2014)

I couldn't do it. I go to the gym almost daily because I feel I need to maintain and improve upon my build and if i let myself slip it's the end of the world. It's very easy for me to gain weight too...another reason for the daily gym habit. So my mate will have to be the one and only fatty in this relationship


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 21, 2014)

nykspree8 said:


> I couldn't do it. I go to the gym almost daily because I feel I need to maintain and improve upon my build and if i let myself slip it's the end of the world. It's very easy for me to gain weight too...another reason for the daily gym habit. So my mate will have to be the one and only fatty in this relationship



So can I assume you gladly throw yourself on the Grenade? 

Sorry.. I had too! Seeing as you are from South Jersey....lol


----------



## nykspree8 (Mar 21, 2014)

lucca23v2 said:


> So can I assume you gladly throw yourself on the Grenade?
> 
> Sorry.. I had too! Seeing as you are from South Jersey....lol



I'd catch em in both hands


----------



## lucca23v2 (Mar 21, 2014)

Bad joke aside... :blush:

For me it has never been an issue. I like who I like, but most of the men I have dated in the past either work out like mad men, or play a lot of sports, etc.. They just seem to be the ones that gravitate towards me..¯\(°_o)/¯


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 27, 2014)

Maybe if it involved bulking up with muscle. Other than that? Probably not, but I don't expect them to gain either.


----------



## bayone (Jun 27, 2014)

I sometimes feel like a hypocrite, but I like my current size. I like the contrast with my partner. Also, Im not sure I could gain even if I wanted to  Ive been pretty much the same weight my entire adult life (so far); and while I like food, I dont have a large appetite and find the sensation of fullness painful. For the same reason, though I enjoy reading stuffing fantasies, I dont think I could ask anyone to do it in real life, as Id be squirming in sympathy. If it was someone that I knew enjoyed the sensation, it might be different, but my partner is prone to indigestion.


----------



## phelan4022 (Jun 27, 2014)

For me, this question deals with archetypal male and female aesthetics. Women embody abundance and fertility and men embody virility and the power to protect. I'm speaking strictly in the deep rooted structures of what Carl Jung called our "collective unconscious." Women can and do embody "masculine" traits and men can and do embody "feminine." Gender semantics aside...

I have carved my body to be lean but strong. Trained myself to be fast and powerful and efficient, and I love it. I was once a fatty, though only admirered by one particularly insane ex of mine (not because of her attraction, for a myriad of other reasons). I choose to lose weight and it was tremendously empowering to me as a man, to be able to do things and accomplish things I felt I should be able to but never was. I will freely admit that there is a male hierarchical dominance aspect to it as well. However, because I was once heavier, even though I technically have single digit body fat, I still have the skin from my belly thus softening out what would otherwise be a very stark form. My significant other enjoys it, and, though I was uncomfortable with it for a time after I first lost the weight, I have come to accept and embrace it. So, my lady is free to enjoy my residual squish but I will not be accumulating any further more in the future.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jun 27, 2014)

Hm, I've actually been giving this a lot of thought of late...haven't faced the situation yet, but I'd be reluctant. being active is a really big part of my lifestyle at this point, although the thought of gaining weight for someone is kind of a turn on. i think practicality would win out though...at least for a while.


----------



## weaverof (Jun 27, 2014)

I think I'll probably gain sometime in my life just to see how it feels. (see how much weight I can possibly gain in a month. Would totally post it to the internet for all interested.) I've been bigger in college and it wasn't the best but I wasn't moving at all so that may have been that.
There's a part of me that says feeders may be hypocritical if they didn't at least try out part of the livestyle that they like to see in others.

But: The food would have to be excellent.
Belly rubs.
Excessive sex. 
and I would get to reciprocate said stuffing.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jul 13, 2014)

I honestly can't say. I am not strong, nor particularly in shape, but my sense of aesthetic rejects the notion (at 215 pounds I became sufficiently unhappy with the way my body felt that I undertook the effort to lose 30 pounds). That said... I definitely have fantasies in that direction, so I can't rule out the possibility of being romantically inspired to at least give it a try.


----------



## sco17 (Jul 19, 2014)

I personally couldn't. Firstly exercise is part of my personal journey of self actualization and perhaps more important it would put my health in jeopardy. I am unfortunately predisposed to high cholesterol and diet and exercise are the only thing standing between me and all of the issues that causes so I couldn't do it.


----------



## Nordiques (Jul 29, 2014)

I would understand the perspective of finding it desirable for someone to gain weight even if I declined because, while I've never been in a situation where gaining had a role, I certainly would've been interested in that.

Not that understanding is a yes. I guess it depends on the relationship and the moment.

It's not a door I'd close, and maybe getting through that opening would be a tighter fit in the end.


----------



## wrenchboy (Sep 16, 2014)

I have had a medium to a slightly muscular frame most of my life. My ssbbw wife has wanted me to gain weight. Atleast she doesn't want me skinny. I am not skinny. Because of my previous profession as a mechanic I have been reluctant to gain. But now that I have changed careers I may try. 
Part of her desire for me to gain weight I am sure is the whole idea of" now you understand what I go through."


----------



## fuelingfire (Oct 26, 2014)

I have run 4 marathons, weight lift, and have been on a vegan diet since 2010. So very in shape. I would say yes I would in the right situation. If she really was into bhm/gaining, and was either already a ssbbw or a bbw who is a gainer. It would have to be a long term relationship where I knew early on she was into it. She would have to be active in helping me gain, feeding. Encouraging, belly rubs, etc. 

.In this situation I would really get into it. I would toss out the vegan diet. In my eyes it would be the ultimate for of committing to a relationship and showing I was serious. I would still weight lift because I enjoy working out. I don’t personally think having fat on myself is attractive, but if it was fulfilling my loves fantasy I would be down with it. Exercising and dieting are a way to sculpt my body to look the way I think is attractive, I would change my exercising and diet to sculpt my body the way she likes.

I never really thought about personally gaining before I read this question. The more I thought about it, the more I realized I would love to, in the right situation.


----------

